# Pressure washer rope coil is locked up



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

Is it seized or can it be fixed I'm not sure it's really rusting under neath


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Sounds seized up. They dont cost a whole lot to buy. What model is it?


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

Has it been tipped? If oil had gotten into the spark plug than it will lock. And you need to pull the spark plug out and drain the oil out. It's a messy job though. 

It will smoke for about an hr after. But it should be fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes I think it was tipped the hose had been stuck and it was tilted up to loosen it makes sense now thanks


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

It's a Shi!!y craftsman 3000 psi I'll never buy another it sucks can't handle the workload ,for the money I could have got a much better one


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

tntpainting said:


> It's a Shi!!y craftsman 3000 psi I'll never buy another it sucks can't handle the workload ,for the money I could have got a much better one


I've been giving most of my pressure washing stuff to a friend who has the commercial-grade rig with all the bells, whistles, to do the jobs right and quick. I'd rather paint the exteriors than have to mess with washing them as well. I'm getting really lazy that way. 

Those box store washers (low psi, low gpm) are simply, a pain in the *&^. I know, I have one. And if you have to pump spray (no downstreaming ability), well that gets depressing really fast.


----------



## PamelaAllen (Dec 2, 2014)

*pressure washer*

Hello I got a problem on my pressure washer. The chemical / soap injector is not working at all. Could you please give me an advice how to fix this? Thanks a lot!


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

PamelaAllen said:


> Hello I got a problem on my pressure washer. The chemical / soap injector is not working at all. Could you please give me an advice how to fix this? Thanks a lot!



The search button works wonders.


----------



## Rapid HotClean (Aug 21, 2014)

PressurePros said:


> The search button works wonders.


HaHaHa Yes it does!


----------

